# amazon sword?



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Well I am kind of new to live plants. 
I bought some "beta bulbs" from petsmart and one of them has really done well and has sprouted new plants.

I think in the wild the new plants would grow to heavy to float and sink and root. 
How soon can I cut them from the mother plant and place them in the substrate.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

it is an aponogeton species, probably a hybrid. i rarely ever got plantlets from mine, but when i did i would cut them when they were about two or three inches tall. if you are really worried about killing the new plantlets, you can always bend the stalk down and bury the end of it, basicaly rooting it as you would through simple layering of shrubs or trees. either way, it is a pretty forgiving plant. if you want to propogate them faster, check the bulbs for new plantlets sprouting off of them. you would be surprised at how often new leaves are actualy an entirely new plant that can be seperated from the bulb.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Will do.
I have a 10 Gallon that that need some plants.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice! Plant must be happy in your tank!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

I use a dose of flourish every water change.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

If the leaves are about 2 inches in length, sever the spike and anchor in the substrate. Be prepared to go into business selling off offspring... bill in va


----------

